# Frauen können nicht Autofahren!



## Katzun (14 Juni 2009)

*Frauen können nicht Autofahren!

Dass Frauen mit dem Autofahren und vor allem mit dem Einparken Probleme haben, ist natürlich Unsinn.


Tatsächlich sind Frauen sehr gute Autofahrer, und auch beim Einparken sind sie den Männern weit überlegen. Selbst da, wo jeder Mann längst aufgeben würde, finden Frauen problemlos einen Parkplatz:*



*
Dabei sind der weiblichen Kreativität keinerlei Grenzen gesetzt:*



*
Die Autoindustrie dankt es den Frauen, mit neuen, speziell auf sie zugeschnittenen Modelen:*




*Doch leider werden Frauen immer wieder von rücksichtslosen Männern zugeparkt, so dass sie weder vor, noch zurück fahren können:*



*
Aus diesem Grund gibt es Frauenparkplätze:*




*Dort sind Frauen unter sich, und können ihre Kreativität beim Einparken noch besser entfalten:*



*
Frauen können aber nicht nur hervorragend fahren und parken. Auch das Tanken übernehmen viele Frauen schon selbst:*



*
Und immer mehr Frauen waschen sogar ihr Auto schon selbst:*





*Ich hoffen, dass ich das alte Vorurteil, Frauen könnten nicht Autofahren, hiermit nun endgültig widerlegen konnte.*​


----------



## sixkiller666 (4 Jan. 2010)

das ist einfach nur klasse:thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (11 Jan. 2010)

:thx: Katzun für die Bilder.

Ich habe mich bei dem anscheuen der Bilder zu Tode gelacht.

Typisch Frauen die es wirklich sein lassen sollten.

Aber es gibt Frauen die könnes es genausogut wie die Männer.


----------



## Punisher (28 Jan. 2010)

Klasse


----------

